# A nice strike



## Irons (Apr 26, 2011)

Colossus Minerals Drills 7.30 metres at 1494.7 g/t gold, 516.6 g/t platinum and 558.9 g/t palladium in Extensions of Central Mineralized Zone at Serra Pelada, Brazil

Toronto, Ontario, April 26, 2011 – Colossus Minerals Inc. (the “Company” or “Colossus”) (TSX: CSI) is pleased to announce additional assay results from the 25,000 metre surface drilling program at the Serra Pelada Gold-Platinum-Palladium Project, the Colossus-COOMIGASP Joint Venture located in Para State, Brazil. 
HIGHLIGHTS
SPD-099 intersected two high-grade subzones in the Central Mineralized Zone (“CMZ”), including: 

7.30 metres at 1494.7 g/t gold, 516.6 g/t platinum and 558.9 g/t palladium and
4.35 metres at 37.39 g/t gold, 2.75 g/t platinum and 3.56 g/t palladium
The more westerly of these subzones exhibits the highest grades of gold+platinum+palladium so far encountered in Colossus drilling at the Serra Pelada Project
These subzones correlate with, and significantly extend, the high-grade gold-PGE subzones encountered in SPD-095 (7.81 metres @ 136.43 g/t gold, 294.20 g/t platinum and 121.40 g/t palladium) 
SPD-096 shows that the GT zone around Section 100NE is more than 20 metres wide and contains high-grade gold and platinum-rich mineralization in iron oxide-rich breccias, including 1.2 metres at 36.0 g/t gold, 11.5 g/t platinum and 1.2 g/t palladium. 
“Drilling such high-grade gold, platinum and palladium approximately 700 metres down plunge from the outcrop of the Central Mineralized Zone in the historic Serra Pelada pit continues to demonstrate the robustness of this mineralized system,” commented Ari Sussman, Colossus CEO. “We wait with great anticipation for early 2012 when construction of the underground decline advances to the point that enables the Company to see the Central Mineralized Zone first hand and extract the first of three 2,500 tonne bulk samples from it.”

http://colossusminerals.com/investors/news_releases/index.php?&content_id=143


----------



## shyknee (Apr 26, 2011)

this maybe just another stock money grab.
you know what they say "if it's too good to be true"


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 26, 2011)

Market dosen't think too much about it. Price is only up 6% today. I'm sure it already figured into the pps.

http://www.google.com/finance?q=TSE%3ACSI


----------



## Arrowood (Jul 27, 2011)

I notice this thread is over two years old. In another 6 months it will be 2012 and we'll see if they actually found what they say. I'm betting the investment bankers will push the companies stock way up right before they announce the results of the large sampling analysis, even if it turns out not to be as good as they claim. I dabbled in the stock market some about 10 years ago, and I make the most money when I did what they told me not to do. Lol


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 27, 2011)

Arrowood said:


> I notice this thread is over two years old.


Did I miss something?


----------

